# iPhone 4 @ Dixons at Heathrow?



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be at Heathrow airport for a few hours next week and was wondering if they sell iPhone 4 there?
Thanks


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Won't it be locked? Or does the UK sell unlocked? Or will you just jailbreak?


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

download the iphone app called gate guru.

It should tell you about everything at the airport. But I don't know if it works for airports outside of the states....and I'm assuming you already own an older iphone


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope they sell unlocked ones as most people are just visitors


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

canteaus said:


> download the iphone app called gate guru.
> 
> It should tell you about everything at the airport. But I don't know if it works for airports outside of the states....and I'm assuming you already own an older iphone


Thanks I will download it
I hope I can find one there!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, no iPhone here!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Not one to be found anywhere in France either, which is too bad as you can also buy unlocked ones here. There were also no ipads to be found in France either, even wifi ones. At the Paris apple store they told me it's a minimum 3 week wait and that they had "many many hundreds" of people already on waiting lists.


----------



## Josephbloggs (Jul 11, 2010)

*Write back asap please!*

I'll be in heathrow to
tomorrow! 

Definitely no iPhone 4 ? Or was it stock issues when you went ?? 

Also disappointed to hear there's only like 12.50 euro off ipad 16gb!!!


----------



## mytsoul (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm confused, can you actually buy unlocked iphones legally in certain places?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Josephbloggs said:


> I'll be in heathrow to
> tomorrow!
> 
> Definitely no iPhone 4 ? Or was it stock issues when you went ??
> ...


They said it's all sold out in London and they never had one there.
Check out their dixons store in web.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Does Apple sell unlocked iPhones in the UK like they do in Canada?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Does Apple sell unlocked iPhones in the UK like they do in Canada?


Huh? Apple sells unlocked iPhones in Canada?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

rgray said:


> Huh? Apple sells unlocked iPhones in Canada?


Yes you can now buy unlocked phones direct from Apple in Canada. And no, as far as I know you cannot buy unlocked phones in the UK. You can in France, but ... you have to do 6 months worth of a contract before they will unlock and then they charge an additional 150 euros to unlock it (I learned this while in France because I enquired about buying an unlocked one -- not that there were any iPhone 4's to be had anyway).


----------

